# paint code



## gary stanfield (Apr 12, 2011)

hi can anyone tell me whereto find the paint code on my 1998 r33 gtst in white


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you mean the paint code, or where it is on the car?

My GTR's is white and the paint code is QM1.


----------



## gary stanfield (Apr 12, 2011)

wher it is on the car ,,, or what it is if all r33 whites are the same ,, thanks


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

gary stanfield said:


> wher it is on the car ,,, or what it is if all r33 whites are the same ,, thanks


The blue plaque on the offside of your engine bulkhead has all the details of your vehicle, including your paint code. :thumbsup:


----------



## gary stanfield (Apr 12, 2011)

nice one


----------

